# Any Ideas for Treatment?



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I am a 14 year old girl who is having some extreme difficulty with my depersonalization/derealization. I am not sure what triggered it (perhaps a boat load of stress, anxiety, depression, and family issues), but it started around after the 6th grade when I was 11 and has gotten progressively worse since I have started high school.

Here are my symptoms:

-* blank/ empty mind, inability to imagine* any pictures or even remember faces that makes it significantly harder to read (was not a problem until after 6th grade)

- *problem following written or spoken language *

- *anhedonia* (everything seems bleak and boring, causing suicidal tendencies)

- *altered perception of time* (difficulty remembering what happened three months ago, compared to what happened today)

- *out of body experiences* (like I'm observing myself as I go about my day)

- *hypochondriasis* (I can not stop obsessing over my symptoms. I fear that I am driving myself insane. I feel no interest in anything besides WebMD)

- *acute memory loss* (which affects my studies)

- *lack of energy, fatigue* (even though I sleep more than usual these days)

-* lack of appetite and weight loss *

- *tremors in my hands, tingling in extremities, head paresthesia *

-* mood swings *

- *cognitive decline, delayed speech and responses *(sometimes feeling as though everything is in slow motion, difficulty managing conversation or even responding when someone asks me "How was your day?")

-* feeling like a stranger in my own skin, odd feeling that my actions and words are not my own *

*- tearfulness *(I am always crying or on the verge of tears)

- *extreme procrastination and lethargy *(not even with school work, but procrastination on normal, everyday things like brushing my teeth or making my bed, no motivation to do anything at all )

-* light and sound sensitivity* (I am jumpy and anxious about everything)

I was wondering if there are any natural supplements/vitamins (and doses of those supplements) that would maybe relieve a bit of my symptoms CONSIDERING my age, gender, and weight (around 127lbs). I am currently on a low dosage of Fluoxetine 10mg, but I am not sure if SSRI will work for me. All it has done so far was increase my already suicidal tendencies. Recommendations of changes in diet / physical activity are appreciated as well.

For those who are itching to recommend psychotherapy or CBT, just know I already see a therapist and talk to the school counselor often.

Thanks for reading my post!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I think the only way is the trial-and-error approach, the "meditation roulette" - trying one drug after another and hoping that something works.


----------



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

TDX said:


> I think the only way is the trial-and-error approach, the "meditation roulette" - trying one drug after another and hoping that something work


Of course, since what works for another person may not work for me, but I don't even know where to start!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2016)

Atypical Antipsychotics (they help me and many others)


----------



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

Auraa said:


> Atypical Antipsychotics (they help me and many others)


I was hoping for sorta non-prescription supplements, but thanks anyway


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> Of course, since what works for another person may not work for me, but I don't even know where to start!


SSRIs are ineffective in most cases, but they are well tolerated in many people so it might not be a bad idea to check out if you are an exception. The same goes for SNRI (Duloxetine or Venlafaxine). Then you could try Clomipramine. There are some credible cases both in the literature and on this forum, where it was effective, but we do not know if the response rate is really higher than SSRIs.

Atypical antipsychotics could be the next step. But you should start with a low dosage to check if they make your symptoms worse.



> I was hoping for sorta non-prescription supplements, but thanks anyway


I think only supplements that are sometimes used to treat schizophrenia would make sense in DP. This would be something like glycine, Sarkosin and Acetylcystein. If there is a deficency it's another story.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sorry that paresthesia and anhedonia are part of your vocabulary at age 14. Hopefully your mental health will stabilize as you continue to evolve.. In the mean time, try eating right, getting a little exercise, and getting appropriate amounts of rest. Charity begins at home. Take care of yourself and let the world do the same.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I think after 3 years with progressively worsening symptoms it's unlikely that the problem can be solved by playing in the dirt.


----------



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

TDX said:


> I think after 3 years with progressively worsening symptoms it's unlikely that the problem can be solved by playing in the dirt.


Thanks for responding to that for me. It is hard when people try to dismiss what you're feeling as something that has a mindless solution like "playing in the dirt" or just "relaxing"


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Man, 14 is really young... then again I had my first bout with DR around your age so I can relate. The great thing is at least you know what you have; I didn't and it absolutely destroyed me and took about five years to overcome.

As you're well aware, there's no cure. There's also no formal treatment. That's why this board and others like it exist: to toss about opinions and help self educate so we won't suffer quite as much.

Big pharma doesn't work for me; it does for others however so don't rule it out entirely. I would suggest going the natural route first, then if you don't see results try and find a doctor who can work with you on finding a medication that can help you cope.

The problem with the "supplement" route is that many people are looking for a silver bullet, a single capsule that will solve or at least alleviate DP symptoms. That also does not exist. Your best bet is to take a holistic approach, combine eating healthy with exercise, therapy, meditation, social interaction, etc. The brain is scientifically proven to respond positively to all of these methods, and when combined you may see some improvements in your condition over time. The good news is at such a young age your brain is extremely malleable. As long as you stay far away from drugs you give yourself an excellent chance of changing the chemistry in your brain.

As far as supplements go, if you're dead set on trying some I'd recommend a co-enzyme B vitamin, fish oil, probiotics, magnesium, selenium, zinc and possibly digestive enzymes. These are all naturally occurring in the foods we consume but unfortunately due to our diets and anxiety we either don't get enough or aren't absorbing them properly. I am a bit nervous suggesting these to you at such a young age so I'd advise you to do a bit of research to make sure it's OK if you take them. These all have a great track record on this board and I assume their safe considering they're just extra doses of vitamins and minerals but again, I'm no doctor.

As far as food goes, stop eating gluten if you can. It's by far the worst food you can put into your stomach when it comes to trying to heal the brain. Also, obviously quit eating fast food. Eat tons of green veggies -- but be sure to cook them! Some raw foods are good but not too many. We've evolved to consume cooked foods and this is the best way to absorb the most amount of energy and nutrients into our bodies as well. I'm also a huge fan of tea, especially lavender, chamomile and mint. These are all great right before bed. Drink lots of kombucha and eat lots of fermented foods -- these are great for changing the gut biome and in turn the chemistry inside your brain. Additional foods that good for brain health and health in general: artichokes, celery, olives, organ meats, grass-fed meats, wild-caught fish, red grapes, coconut products, berries (especially blueberries), avocados, olive oil, raw garlic, ginger, apple cider vinegar, basil, parsley, turmeric, bone broth, honey, cacoa (dark chocolate) lemon, pumpkin, pomegranates and of course any variety of cruciferous veggies.

If I were you I'd start with eating healthy, target many of the foods above, eliminate gluten, limit your sugar intake, drink lots of water, tea and kombucha, take the supplements mentioned above and see how you feel after a few months. But be advised to work gradually into all this. Don't just rapidly change everything overnight. It takes your body some getting used to, and honestly I'd recommend meeting with a doctor or nutritionist before you go all in.

This is just my opinion. I've seen some good results by changing my diet and lifestyle. I had severe DP, HPPD, Alice in Wonderland Syndrome, ect., and after becoming healthy I've seen improvements. That's just about all you can ask for with DP considering how little information there is in terms of getting better. This might not work for everyone but I believe in it because it's natural and it's sustainable, unlike meds which can shoot you right back into hell if you go off them.

Good luck and DM me if you have any questions.


----------



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

Billy D.P. said:


> Man, 14 is really young... then again I had my first bout with DR around your age so I can relate. The great thing is at least you know what you have; I didn't and it absolutely destroyed me and took about five years to overcome.
> 
> As you're well aware, there's no cure. There's also no formal treatment. That's why this board and others like it exist: to toss about opinions and help self educate so we won't suffer quite as much.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! I will definitely try some of your methods. I sent you a PM by the way


----------



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

ASM said:


> Two people reported as recovering by using Zinc. This was because they both had Copper toxicity & Zinc depletes Copper. They also went on a low Copper diet.
> 
> http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/54116-ive-almost-100-cured-my-dp-heres-exactly-how/


Nice. I will look into Zinc supplements that are safe for me to take.


----------



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

Yes, I am aware that there is no treatment that is proven in treating DP. But I was hoping for the best. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## empty (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok. I understand now.


----------

